# Ever have something unexpected happen during sex and now you can't get enough?



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

So a few weeks ago the wife and I were having a go at it..giving her oral happens to be one of my favorite activities. Well we are into it and I have her sit on my face..so she climbs on and away I go...couple of minutes into it and she starts squirting!! Now I don't know if it is squirting of just gushing but defiantly different than when I am just down between her legs. Any way she is cumming hard and gushing in my mouth and I just can't get enough... We have since done it a couple of times..with my almost begging for her to let me taste her this way and every time now I get the same reaction....there is something about it that I find so hot and now just can't get enough of. 

Any one else have an exp like this..run across something you just can't get enough of?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

My wife is a "squirter" and I went years with her not letting me go down on her or finger her and it drove me crazy. She has recently been receptive to it again and w00h00...


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

I still have to "come hither" for mine to squirt, working on getting the hands free technique down.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

My wife is a gusher/squirter too. I am addicted to it. I too need to jiggle the g to get it going. 

We had an accidental anal slip and I cant stop thinking about doing it for real now. Such a different feeling.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I always knew that I sometimes "squirted" as you guys put it, when I was doing my solo act... But my husband is the only person it has occurred with during intercourse/oral sex.

He thought I was peeing on him... LoL!

Now, it drives him crazy when it happens, although it doesn't happen everytime, but I think he kind of expects it. I tell him it doesn't always happen during solo, either.

Awkward to talk about, and the mess afterwards is annoying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> the mess afterwards is annoying.


only a minor inconvenience, im sure 

ive never been that lucky (or skilled :scratchhead: ) to get to witness that


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

It's the difference between spilling a bit of your water on the bed (minor) to dumping the whole dang cup upside down...  Good thing it doesn't smell or stain... LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> It's the difference between spilling a bit of your water on the bed (minor) to dumping the whole dang cup upside down...  Good thing it doesn't smell or stain... LoL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL

water-proof sheets?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Towels... But since we never know when it's going to happen we probably should get some of those sheets - it kind of grosses me out to think about it getting into the mattress :gag:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderman (Sep 27, 2010)

My "A" is a squirter too and it's absolutely amazing. She can make it happen while I'm laying on my back and she's in control (we've found if I just lay still and push up to my maximum length it can happen every time) and we've also had some success with her laying flat on her tummy and me kind of driving down (obviously all optimal positions to hit the "g"). We can also make it happen using the "come hither" as mentioned above, but she's not confident in the legs open wide and my fingers deep inside. She's pretty inhibited so I'm just happy to get it anytime! I too LOVE the gush of it all and clean up is absolutely a small price to pay


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

We just used a "g spot" attachment on her magic wand the other night together. She said when it was done she felt like I turned a tap on her her down there. I think she likes the fact she can do it too. Still a little embarrassed about it but I find it so hot.

The clean up is no big deal either, we switched to a water proof cover a while ago. My name for her is "puddles". I get smacked all the time from it.


----------

